

Ask HN: How do I install the Root CA "Positive SSL CA 2"? - fexl

I deleted some Root CAs from Firefox.  Now I can&#x27;t connect to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com in Firefox.  (I&#x27;m using Chromium now as a workaround.)<p>When I look at the certificate details for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com, I see that it was signed by a CA named &quot;Positive SSL CA 2&quot;.<p>My question is, how can I find the that root certificate so I can import it back into Firefox?
======
fexl
By the way, I looked in the list of trusted root CAs in Chromium, and I didn't
see anything called "Positive SSL CA 2" there. If I had seen it, I could have
just exported it from Chromium and imported to Firefox.

------
fexl
Nevermind, I figured it out. I did Export some certs from Chromium and Import
them into Firefox, but it wasn't working. However, when I restarted Firefox,
it worked.

